# My guinea pig / 'green' scabs!? please help



## miimii_1 (May 25, 2009)

I have had a browse at some other related 'guinea pig nose threads' but none of them are like mine...
the main problem is her nose just underneath her nostrils its all scabby, swolen and green. She has the same problem on her mouth and ears too!
I have another female guinea pig who shares the same bedding, treats, food, water etc and she has never had anything like this!
Please look at the pictures ive uploaded thankyou.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

You really need to take a trip to the vets.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

It looks like something fungal to me. You would probably be best going to the vets to have it diagnosed properly. There is a website called gorgeous guineas and I think that if you send pictures to them they usually have a cream that can help. I remember somebody on the guinea pig forum I am a member of having success with some cream she got from them.

Gorgeous Guineas


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Btw, what are you feeding?


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

oh no take him to the vets.


----------



## miimii_1 (May 25, 2009)

Pets at home brand nuggets,
Pets at home brand hay

^^ Which they ate at the petshop before we got them
I've only had her 3 weeks and since then ive introduced a new veg every 10 days so far she's had carrot and cauliflawer leafs
We also put pro biotic and vitamin C drops in the water


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Nose/lip scabs


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

miimii_1 said:


> Pets at home brand nuggets,
> Pets at home brand hay
> 
> ^^ Which they ate at the petshop before we got them
> ...


A lot of guinea pig people don't recommend putting the Vitamin C drops in the water. With a good diet they don't need them.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

miimii_1 said:


> Pets at home brand nuggets,
> Pets at home brand hay
> 
> ^^ Which they ate at the petshop before we got them
> ...


Sounds good. If they arent eating much vitamin C rich fresh feed, then a supplement is a good idea. The vitamin C within a pellet mix isnt retained for very long.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

You could also try giving them a few different types of veggies. My baby guinea pig has celery (cut up into small pieces cos it can be stringy and they may choke) small amounts of lettuce (but not iceburg lettuce as this is bad for them) Romaine is the best lettuce to give but not too much although they love it. Dark green cabbage is also excellent for them (will be called Fresh greens) I also get big bags of mixed salad from Tesco for my nine piggies and give them some everyday and they love it. Dandelion leaves are also excellent for them but make sure you don't get them where dogs have fouled or where the council have been spraying. If you find some in fields or in your garden just give them a good wash in cold water before you give them. I wouldn't have thought you would have to wait for 10 days between each introduction of vegetable though. I never have and my piggies have all been fine.:thumbsup: Just start with small amounts.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

It is a good idea to introduce fresh feeds one at a time. If you give 2 or 3, and they get the runs, you wont know which ones dont agree with them. That said, ive never had a piggie with the runs.

Dandelions are the BEST source of natural and fresh vit C.

Id avoid fruits personally, too sugary, and many are very acidic.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

No I never give mine fruits either. Yes one at a time is a good idea although mine have cast iron stomachs I think because they can eat greens for England and never have tummy problems. You do have to be more careful with the younger guinea pigs though and just give them a small amount.


----------

